# Cadian 443rd Infantry Regiment: (WIP Thread?)



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Well finally I got some pictures uploaded. I will try as systematically upload and broadcast them in this thread. :grin: Opinions are welcome but can say already now 1) Yes they arent perfect but isnt much I can do 2) I did my best 3) Just like cameras add several pounds, this seems to add (point out) the flaws with my models twice as much in comparison to the IRL stuff.

Currently up to 46% for the HQ part on photobucket so be patient. :victory:

*Edited*: Pictures are up right now and more are coming. BTW this is only 4th infantry company and 12th armored company so you know. I dont got the exact points but there is 4 platoons (2-3 squad in each + platoon command, 3 heavy weapons squads), 5 tanks, 4 Sentinels and more.

The history of the 443rd Intantry Regiment. (Its fluff)

Army-list:

*HQ*:

Company command squad; Captain with laspistol and chainsword, standardsbearer with chainsword, veteran with meltagun and medic.

Special character: Commissar Yarrick.

Regimental Advisors; Master of Ordnance, Astropath, Officer of the fleet and 2 lifeguards.

*Elites*: 

1 Kasrkin squad; 10-man squad, 1 Sergeant, 1 with flamer and 1 with grenade-launcher.

1 storm-trooper squad; 6-man squad, 1 Sergeant and 1 with flamer.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

So..where are the pictures..?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

HQ Company Command Squad:








Back: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/HQCompanyCommandBack.jpg

Captain Ivary Bowe:








Back: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/HQCompanyCommanderCaptainIvaryBoweB.jpg

Medic Back: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/HQCompanyCommandMedicFront.jpg
Medic Front: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/HQCompanyCommandMedicFront.jpg

Standard Bearer: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/HQCompanyCommandStandard-BearerFron.jpg
Standard Bearer back: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/HQCompanyCommandStandard-BearerBack.jpg
Standard Bearer side: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/HQCompanyCommandVox-TrooperRightSid.jpg









Back: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/HQCompanyCommandVox-TrooperBack.jpg









Back: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/HQCompanyCommandVeteran-TrooperBack.jpg


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

genesis108 said:


> So..where are the pictures..?


Sorry, took some time to get them up. Wanted first post to be "picture-clean" to say so.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hey man the base coats are great!! It's as simple as adding a wash over the fabric to create some depth to the models.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

HorusReborn said:


> hey man the base coats are great!! It's as simple as adding a wash over the fabric to create some depth to the models.


Why thank you!  Yeah I've noticed that myself, become better with using the washes on later models (these are among the first ones I got since I started collecting the Guard). :victory:

Here you got my Regimental Advisors (some of the latest Ive got):









*This one is known as Fleet General Jacob Mab Mallbrandt*:








Back: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/HQRegimentalAdvisorOfficeroftheFlee.jpg

*This one is Dread Omar [deceased -	019.M.42].*








Back: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/HQRegimentalAdvisorAstropathBack.jpg

*This is Vedsky Fulbot, Master of Ordinance*:








Back: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/HQRegimentalAdvisorMasterofOrdinanc.jpg

Bodyguards:
http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/HQRegimentalAdvisorBodyguard1Front.jpg
http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/HQRegimentalAdvisorBodyguard1Side.jpg
http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/HQRegimentalAdvisorBodyguard2Front.jpg
http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/HQRegimentalAdvisorBodyguard2Back.jpg


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Nice highlighting on the fleet commander!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

nice work. Love the robes on the astropath. Do you have any standard troopers or are you working from the top of the force down?


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sweet HQ mate, keep it up.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

How did you do the bodyguard's helmets?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Daemonetteboobs said:


> Nice highlighting on the fleet commander!





bishop5 said:


> Sweet HQ mate, keep it up.


Why thank you  will add more pictures today! My network have been bitching for 2 days now and havent been able to come online. :angry:



shaantitus said:


> nice work. Love the robes on the astropath. Do you have any standard troopers or are you working from the top of the force down?


Thank you, yeah I started out with goblin green and lazy enough just took some green washes over it. Pretty nice and simple work there. All pictures have been taken, they only have to be uploaded. The soldiers will come shortly today hopefully. :victory:



locustgate said:


> How did you do the bodyguard's helmets?


Well they are heads you get from buying the Valkyrie package, they are supposed to be the gunners weilding the heavy bolters on the sides.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Continuing!

This is the old *Commissar Yarrick* model which i strip-painted of the old thing and redid the whole thing. Fluff-wise (I got stories on the way about this regiment), this is *Commissar Goorg* [deceased 019.M.42].








Back: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/HQCommissarYarrickBack.jpg

*First platoon whole*:









*1st platoon command squad. The Lieutenant (commander) is called Redrick Sark. Fluffvise there is supposed to be a woman called Katelyn Vever as well*: 








Back: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/1stPlatoonCommandSquadFullBack.jpg

Heavy weapon squads attached to 1st platoon:








*1st squad upclose*: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/1stPlatoonHeavyWeapons1.jpg
*2nd squad upclose*: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/1stPlatoonHeavyWeapons2.jpg
*3rd squad upclose*: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/1stPlatoonHeavyWeapons3.jpg


Commander: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/1stPlatoonCommandLieutenantSark1.jpg
Back: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/1stPlatoonCommandLieutenantSark2.jpg

Veteran-Trooper 1 front: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/1stPlatoonCommandSquadSpecial-Weapo.jpg
Back: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/1stPlatoonCommandSquadSpecial-We-1.jpg

Veteran-Trooper 2: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/1stPlatoonCommandSquadVeteran-Troop.jpg
Back: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/1stPlatoonCommandSquadVeteran-Tr-1.jpg

Standard-bearer: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/1stPlatoonCommandSquadStandardBeare.jpg
Back: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/1stPlatoonCommandSquadStandardBe-1.jpg

Vox-Trooper: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/1stPlatoonCommandSquadVox-Trooper1.jpg
Back: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/1stPlatoonCommandSquadVox-Trooper2.jpg


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Kasrkins squad 005, the Sergeant is called Lex, the guy with flamer is fluffvise supposed to be a sniper called Bates and the guy with grenadelauncher is called "the Joker", no real name have bee revealed as of yet*:








*Individual shots beneath*:








*Back*: http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/1stPlatoonKasrkin005-Squad5.jpg









http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/1stPlatoonKasrkin005-Squad4.jpg









http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/1stPlatoonKasrkin005-Squad7.jpg
http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/forkmasters/CmdrOshask/1stPlatoonKasrkin005-Squad8.jpg


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

I love the kasrkin models as they are. And your paint work does them justice. Keep up the great work mate.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Daniel Harper said:


> I love the kasrkin models as they are. And your paint work does them justice. Keep up the great work mate.


Yeah I love the results too. To be honest I dont like the camoflauge GW did and its way too much for me to do. Thanks for the reply.  I'll try and continue with 1st platoon this evening.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

It's ok, love looking at other peoples Guard armies. Wish I'd done a project log myself. k:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Daniel Harper said:


> It's ok, love looking at other peoples Guard armies. Wish I'd done a project log myself. k:


Same here! :grin: Also like Chaos armies (even though they are my biggest enemy). Thanks for the rep! and whats stopping you from doing one yourself?


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

The fact that I have my army already. I could start and take pictures of each section in my army and continue from there but that would be too pic heavy. :biggrin:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very cool log so far, looking good.



Two things however: 1) post all the images, not just one of each model and a link. If you have 4 images of one model than by all means post all four. 2) I am moving this to the Project Log area as that is really where this thread belongs.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

The Wraithlord said:


> Very cool log so far, looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> Two things however: 1) post all the images, not just one of each model and a link. If you have 4 images of one model than by all means post all four. 2) I am moving this to the Project Log area as that is really where this thread belongs.


Oh Ive only taken like two images of each model! So I figured so it would be too many images up and running on each page and it may cause lagg for people with less good connection. So I thought, post one whole picture of a modell then only links from different views which people could follow up by themselves. but if I should stop with the links then I will. k: Oh ok, sure Im still kinda new to this site and wasnt entirely sure where to put the thread.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Updating, more from 1st platoon. This is squad 144. Fluffvise there's no special characters here. They got a sniper for special weapons and rocket launcher team on foot for heavy weapons choice.*

























































*And the squad 317 of 1st platoon. They got plasma-gunner and in the 4th picture from the bottom youll see a guy with some metal lens covering his right eye (from the command pack).*


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Hmm I think I might start a log myself, Ive recently started painting up my guard army so it should be a perfect time to start
And awesome paint jobs, I especially like the regimental advisers


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Karnox said:


> Hmm I think I might start a log myself, Ive recently started painting up my guard army so it should be a perfect time to start
> And awesome paint jobs, I especially like the regimental advisers


You have my full support to start a log! :victory: I would gladly check it out and maybe steal some ideas.  Thanks you, Im particularly proud over them myself. ^^


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Here comes 2nd platoon! Fluffvise there's no characters named as of yet. To be honest the models in this platoon are among the earliest I bought (some as old as 4-5 years, when I wasnt the best painter). Some are cool but 606 squad is a high disappointment.* 








*Platoon command squad*:
























*Squad 501, Ive tried to make the sleves and shoulder thingys on the uniforms in different colors depending on what rank they are. Blue is among the lowest*:


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

army looks like it's coming together nicely, sir.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

I like it, everything looks good. Though one thing that strikes me is the wash. On the cloth and faces, it looks like chesnut ink and just stands out a bit much, I would try highlighting more if you like washes then mix them with water, cause its just too dark I think. Otherwise its looking pretty good.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

aquatic_foible said:


> army looks like it's coming together nicely, sir.


Indeed they do! thank you. :victory:



Karnox said:


> I like it, everything looks good. Though one thing that strikes me is the wash. On the cloth and faces, it looks like chesnut ink and just stands out a bit much, I would try highlighting more if you like washes then mix them with water, cause its just too dark I think. Otherwise its looking pretty good.


Yeah a few of the models (or kinda majority of them) are painted pre-washes period, so they will be like you said, standing out a bit too much. I'll keep it in mind for future models however.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I envy anyone who can paint Skin in any way.

Well done.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Continuing with the last 3 squads of 2nd platoon, beginning with squad 541*:
















































*Heres comes the cursed squad 609, the Sergeant (which is a officers model but I consider him just a Sergeant) is pretty much the only thing Im saticefied about since I strip-painted him and repainted him over again*.
































*These 5 are fill-outs from a starter-package consisting of 5 Guardsmen. You can individualize them as they come in one way. All you can do is glue them to the base and their weapons*.
























*And last the heavy weapons attached to 2nd platoon, coming in with mortars. Those Im actually proud of.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Orochi said:


> I envy anyone who can paint Skin in any way.
> 
> Well done.


Thank you!  Yeah, skinn is among the hardest things to get right I think.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

This is a nicely painted army. I bet it looks good lined up all ready to get shot up and dish it out a bit. I really like the face on your master of ordnance. The gold trim on your dudes is done really well too.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Orochi said:


> I envy anyone who can paint Skin in any way.
> 
> Well done.


Its really not that difficult. I just give skin a basecoat of brown, usually bestial brown, then dwarf flesh over that, and drybrush of elf flesh. And for my paler men I use brown, then kahaki over that then a drybrush mix of kahaki and skull white. Also the sepia foundation wash is really good mixed with some water.

Now eyes are a real bugger, I either get a good black pupil, or I either cock it up or give them 2 lazy eyes XD


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Karnox said:


> Its really not that difficult. I just give skin a basecoat of brown, usually bestial brown, then dwarf flesh over that, and drybrush of elf flesh. And for my paler men I use brown, then kahaki over that then a drybrush mix of kahaki and skull white. Also the sepia foundation wash is really good mixed with some water.
> 
> Now eyes are a real bugger, I either get a good black pupil, or I either cock it up or give them 2 lazy eyes XD


Oh I dont even try to make eyes anymore! I did when I was younger, but it they looked really weird then. So I thought "hey screw that. I'll make them without eyes."


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

hahaha yeah you really need a steady hand for eyes, that or a magnifing glass. I dont know how some people can do an eye, iris and pupil perfectly!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

piemaster said:


> This is a nicely painted army. I bet it looks good lined up all ready to get shot up and dish it out a bit. I really like the face on your master of ordnance. The gold trim on your dudes is done really well too.


Thank you, Ill make the last pcitures of the entire army all together later! I like your Traitor Guard as well, was in here to check on the Blood Pact! 



Karnox said:


> hahaha yeah you really need a steady hand for eyes, that or a magnifing glass. I dont know how some people can do an eye, iris and pupil perfectly!


Indeed, people that can do that are crazy with the hands! Me neither cant believe it. :shok:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Here comes the start of 3rd platoon, fluffvise the platoon leader is Sergeant Jagat, one of the few Sergeants to lead a platoon and as a person hes supposed to be a ruthless bastard (however the model doesnt picture that well enough Im afraid). *
























*Here you can see him up close with his power fist. His Vox-trooper is called Carrvil, whose also his adjutant. The standard-bearer is called Artemus Phoebus.*









*First squad is 190, no known people by name there. *


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*This is squad 265, lead by Corporal Donnie Teffer. He's as ruthless as Jagat and one of his more personal closer friends in 3rd platoon*: 

















































*Squad 450 doesnt have any named characters*:

















































3rd platoons heavy weapons:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Now here comes 4th platoon, my favorite both in models but also fluffwise. Its lead by Lieutenant Axel von D'portier. His Vox-Trooper is called Terraw. The flamer is called Trooper Myron and the crouching one is called Trooper Nollan, "the lucky and unlucky bastard" respectivily. The standard-bearer is called Melvin Colossus [025.M.42].*
















































*
Squad 812, they share the numbers as each heavy weapon does, but I ran out of blister to put on the shoulders so I had to reuse some.*

























































*Heres squad 005, they share the same as the Kasrkins but the reasons as above.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Updating with the last images of 4th platoon, then I will begin to upload the tanks and Sentinels from 12th company. This is squad 728.*

















































*Here's 4th platoons heavy weapons teams:*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Time for some updating, Ive been lazy lately!

*My first 2 tanks (I got another 3 on the way), this is Joker 05 (its designation)* of 11th company:

















*Joker 16. None of these have any special characters driving them (one of the other 3 will have Major Fritzwald Bornewalk of 11th company)*:









*This is Sentinel squad Royal Straight Flush, leader is 1st Lieutenant Lecard du Bois*:









































*This is Sentinel squad Straight Flush, leader is 2nd Lieutenant Narciss. This the first Sentinel I got when I was like 14, Ive repainted it several times, changed things on so thats why its pretty messed up in my own opinion*:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Here's my so far one and only Valkyrie! The pilot is Captain Miya Lu of Damascus squadron; its the 24th aircraft of 450th Cadian Fighter Wing Air Corps. First of its the base its standing on*:

























*Here you get the actual craft, Im really satisfied with the results but like all first time models, it ends up with some minor mistakes (the cock-pit for example)*:

















*Here you can see how many failed missions ending up with huge losses on the left side. The back shows much of what the craft belongs to*:

























*Here you can see the kill-count (actually its supposed to be more but you all understand. Also you can see the painted kick ass wings I got there (they were a true pain in the ass)*:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

As an small update, sorry for my absence. Been occupied with starting the new semester at the university and painting have gone into the background. My other thread have been updated with some Chaos Marines. 

My storm-troopers have been finished and as well a speacial weapons team consisting of 3 guys with lasguns and 2 with snipers and the last with a plasma-gun, will take pics when I get the chance. Also I got 3 new tanks on the way. k:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Well here's finally a update, first off it is the Special Weapons Squad, belonging to 1st platoon. They arent in the picture despicting complete 1st platoon because they weren't completed until long after that shot was taken. But enjoy*:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*These will probably be the last infantry I will make of the Imperial Guard. What I cant decice fluffwise, is if these should be Elysian storm-troops under the command of Gerek Leweter; Elysian 101st "Black Screaming Eagles", a.k.a Cards of Clubs or some Inquisitorial storm-troopers under the command of Inquisitor Ryver Styx. Enjoy*:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

P.S: I will update the first post and add the complete army stats, meaning how much I got of everything. Also I got these swamp-Guards made of spare parts.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I love the guys half submerged in the swamp. Very clever idea. Would love to see a full army shot. It should be huge. Most impressive force so far.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> I love the guys half submerged in the swamp. Very clever idea. Would love to see a full army shot. It should be huge. Most impressive force so far.


Well I think that shouldnt be too much of a problem to do! k: I'm just gonna finish the last 3 tanks (yep got 5 of them) then I'll make the entire army shot. :biggrin: Thanks for the comments.

Yeah, I figured either those extra space stomach-parts would lie in a box and collect dust or I could do something fun about them. The only sad thing is the sniper part. I would have loved to use them in more of my squads instead of a flame-thrower (boring and over-used IMO).

But I think the sniper parts are defect, meaning they arent created properly. When I tried to fit them together, they wouldnt fit and I had to use green stuff (which you shouldnt be fored to do). The same applied for the plasma-gun and metla-gun. You have to excuse my english, I hope you understood what I meant. XD


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Finally after much work, here comes the pictures! First out we have Leman Russ Tank Joker 01, commander Major Fritzwald Bornewalk. Veteran within the regiment and most likely successor in the event of death of their current commander. To be quite honest Im not sure when he lost his arm. Have to re-read my fan fic. As you might have noticed on my platoon commanders, some have different colours. The sad part is I didnt create a system of which colour representing which rank, but I think it creates variety. This tank is marked with yellow.*

































































Edit: Also on some images you can see his icon which is not attached due to transport precautions. And 2 more tanks coming up.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The leman russ looks good. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Hammer49 said:


> The leman russ looks good. Look forward to seeing more.


Why thank you! 2 tanks are on their way. 

*Meanwhile I can flesh out with some random fill-out pictures Ive taken. These are on the armies I collect and as well my working station where I paint. If you see anything you want more up closer, I could try and arrange that.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Well I can tell those who still follows my projects its my birthday!  I got 2 tanks, the last projects, coming up and then Im moving on 15th of august, so prior and right after that it wont be much updates for now.


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Many happy returns Forkmaster, I hope life in the Guard is treating you well! Good to see another IG blog. I like the Aquila on your vendetta, how did you do that, freehand, stencil? 
I did one on mine which came out ok, take a look at my PLOG if interested. 

J


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Jangalak said:


> Many happy returns Forkmaster, I hope life in the Guard is treating you well! Good to see another IG blog. I like the Aquila on your vendetta, how did you do that, freehand, stencil?
> I did one on mine which came out ok, take a look at my PLOG if interested.
> 
> J


Why thank you and to be completely honest, Im exploring the depths of chaos right now, creating my CSM-army.  Ive been following your thread for quite some time now, ditto on the IG blog. Im not what to call it, I cut out the markings I got from Forge world, sprayed the Valkyrie (which I think you meant right?) white then I taped the paper I printed out, and lay them on the wings. Then I carefully painted green on the sides.  Its not the best explanation but the best I could give. ^^ And its some nice work youve done there yourself.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Ewwww, loyalists :/ these arent looking too bad, i must admit im impressed, even if they are loyal ¬¬ guess ill be following two of your logs now pal!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Ewwww, loyalists :/ these arent looking too bad, i must admit im impressed, even if they are loyal ¬¬ guess ill be following two of your logs now pal!


Haha even loyalsit might look a bit tiny good.  Thank you for following this as well.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Oh man, I haven't updated this project in over a year now pretty much. This must have been just some week or so before moving into the big city. Anyhow, this will be the 2nd last update for this army, which is my 4th Leman Russ tank. The 5th and final piece to this army is currently waiting for being sprayed and painted. My Emperor's Children took over most of my time, and in between that I bought and started colleting Iron Warriors + a squad of World Eaters, sold all my fantasy, Tau, Tyranids and LotRs-products. Anyhow, if you want more recent updates, follow my other WIP-threads or check out my army section. This tank is the 2nd in command, as can be seen on the number and the red stripe. So enjoy*:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Now here comes the final parts of Major Fritzwald Bornewalkz of 11th company. I can gladly say the army is complete and this project is over. My final things to get done are now.
- Set up an army showcase with points and information.
- Take photos of the entire army.

But first here is Leman Russ tank Joker 07*:

















*Then the entire company (minus the Sentinels)*:

















*Edit: Also I saw this the other day. Holy s**t that is not a low number anymore on my 3 oldest project logs. As this project is coming to an end, just like my Emperor's Children-thread, it is sad to see them go. This thread was created a little over 2 years ago (a few days give i or take), but I started collecting this Imperial Guard army back in the spring of 2009, and I can watch back and see how my painting technique has improve somewhat very much over theese 3-4 years. Its cool to see how you develop still. I wanted to thank everyone just.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So today is not just any day but it is my birthday!!! So happy me! To celebrate this I think I will get around to order _Fear to Tread_, and perhaps look into either getting more Raptors, Terminators or perhaps a Dread for my Night Lords! I don't know just yet.

Also I showed ADB, the author behind the characters my Night Lords project is based upon and he look enthusiastic about as can be seen here. I got no pictures at the moment, still working on my slog of regular Astartes. I got 8 soon to be finished at least and working on them.










Otherwise I will get around and post some new pictures for this project, the entire army, before I consider this project ended.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*So here it comes, the absolute final update: My army overview! This is the entire Cadian 443rd Regiment, 4th & 11th companies. It has been great 4 years building it and it most suited that upon my birthday I completed it by this. My final act before completely moving on, its to make an army showcase. Not something I will take on today as the massive amount of information about this is almost too much.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*So I can finally announce my Imperial Guard Spinn-Off Showcase series, here with a preview! More of this will come in a close future*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Here comes my heavy weapons teams!*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*So I'm actually selling out this army, marking it as absolutly completely. So far I'm only keeping my Storm-troopers, Karskin and Valkyrie + a few Guardsmen. It will feel weird considering I've collected them since 2009, and this plog has been active for just about over 3 years now.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------

